# Tranny and Sterling's development! (Rescues)



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got these guys two weeks ago from really bad conditions, they are brothers, they were put together with the rest of their siblings in a cramped tank and were filthy and injured. These guys are thriving with me and I wanted to share their progress! I got them when they were less than an inch big, they're still tiny and have a lot of growing to do but they have recuperated amazingly! Sterling is a steel blue DBT and Tranny is a blue-green VT (who had gender issues)... Sadly their brother died of an unknown disease possibly fur coat syndrome but I'm relieved I could atleast save them.

Ok Sterling first:
This guy is a stoic little boy, he is very calm and even eats like a sophisticated fish, no attacking and one worm at a time; he's all zen like 

Before:

















After:
See still tiny, that's a normal teacup btw









He gets vertical stripes like a female?


















Tranny:
You can probably see why I named him that, he looked like a girl and was always clamped up, had an eggspot and everything! And he would never flare- now he's all man fish! And his colours are wow!

Before:









After:



























And today he left me a little gift too..









My boy's all grown up! Sniff!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cool, Sterling's a DT! And a really nice DT too. He looks like Dracula, all black with red highlights. Haha, Tranny. Wonder why he had an eggspot? I can see it in that first pic of him - yes, he looked pretty girly. Does he still have an eggspot though? They both look so good and you haven't had either of them for very long. Very nice, the love you give them is obvious in their sparkly fins. Sad about their brother, though.  But as long as these guys and your girls stay healthy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

One tail is smaller than the other but who cares XD ! Yeah, he does look all dracula like, with an I didn't do it expression 
Lol he was pretty girly, he was a very damsel in distress type but its all different now! There's no eggspot anymore, phew!
Teehee  thanks, I'm so happy they're healthy! The girls are still being chased around and right now they aren't half as pretty as these guys but I'll put their pics and the sorority pics up soon :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Btw this is the only nest any of my males have ever made! The other guys used to make 3 bubbles and call it a day -_-... So, I'm really psyched about that!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Btw this is the only nest any of my males have ever made! *The other guys used to make 3 bubbles and call it a day* -_-... So, I'm really psyched about that!


They sound like an American construction crew in terms of production.  Drill a few holes in the street and then spend the rest of the day hanging around discussing what to do next.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe that's construction workers everywhere, my friend!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> They sound like an American construction crew in terms of production.  Drill a few holes in the street and then spend the rest of the day hanging around discussing what to do next.


lol It does. Except near my house. They have to do most of the project in one day  Well usually. Sometimes they are lazy 
Is that an eggspot


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, yes it _was_! :roll: No more of that! Now he's all man! :lol:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Especially if he made a bubble nest, right?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup yup and also flares at anything! I put in an opaque cup with another betta in there for heat and he telepathically knew there was one in it! At least that's what I think because he was going crazy flaring at it and zooming around it! Superman betta with xray vision!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What a character. He sounds like he's all flash and dash.  Now you just have to name your other girls.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, but I haven't figured them out yet, so it could take a while!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It does take a while to get to know their personalities. Just like people. Bettas are so fun.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mhmm so true! And like people, you like some and you hate some lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Awww, how can you hate a betta when he gives you the "feed me" look? Or when she does a wiggle dance? Maybe if humans did more wiggle dances, we'd be better off as a species?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

rofl!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is true! Wiggle wiggle~~ But let me explain, my long gone betta Demon never liked me, he would run when he saw me even if I had food. Even otherwise he was very boring, he didn't bother flaring or making bubble nests, nothing! He was perfectly healthy till the dropsy thing, I never connected with him like I connected with the rest, I sound crazy but our personalities clashed..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hey, it can happen, especially with fish who have personalities and bond (or don't bond). I've been around cats that I just don't like before for one reason or another. Fortunately, none of them were mine. And I haven't bonded with Anju nearly as much as I have with Goldi and Zenny. She's not mean or shy or anything, she's just . . . Anju. ^_^ Okay, maybe I'm still a little steamed she turned red on me, too. Now I feel bad. Guess I'll go sit in front of her tank for a while.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! There's nothing wrong with red... I would love a sorority with betta girls that are various shades of one colour.. Ah! So pretty! You can taste the gradient!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll send you mine. :roll: But thank you, you set my mind on a better track. I can see your point, it could be lovely to have a shaded sorority. I didn't think of it that way. Zenny's so dark red she's almost black, Goldi's candy apple red. And Anju's not red per se, more like . . . mauve with red highlights. I'll get off her case for the color changing thing, for now anyway.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mhmm mhmm see now you're thinking right! :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh wise one, thank you, I have much to learn about betta aesthetics. 

Tikibirds, any more pics and updates about your cute lil misfits? Wasn't this thread originally about your fish? Sorry for hijacking it. I'm kinda sorta good at that. I get distracted easy.

Aww crud, wrong thread.  I was flipping back and forth and, like I said, I get distracted easy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe that's alright, there's obviously a lot going on here all the time! :lol:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Teenage Boys LOL!*

Tranny is an adolescent now and what does he think about? Well girls of course! Look at all 'em bubble nests!

1st one ( A week ago)









2nd one (3 days ago)









3rd one (Yesterday and today)









Don't be fooled, it only looks small.. this is the whole thing!









He likes to flare at my camera and bite my fingers 

















I think my boy has some crowntail blood XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, he loves the bubblewrap. That worked out great for him.  Awww, a whole sorority and Tranny has to go bachelor. He's quite the little construction worker.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The bubblewrap is amazing, seriously! I just put it in for kicks  
I wish he was an awesome tail type I could have bred him, he's so eager sighh... And that insane fish posse I call a sorority would probably de-fin him anyway, so he's better off! Sterling has nothing yet... He's still pretending he's a Shaolin monk or something! Even the way he flares and eats, there are no wasted movements, he is completely balanced.. I wish he'd make a bubble nest though! *Glares at Sterling's tank*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do not disturb the Buddha's meditation. He is achieving balance for his chi.  But you're right, unless Tranny can successfully pass a girl, they'd chase him right out of the tank.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

just what is the bubble wrap for? my betta made its first real bubble nest as oppososed to a bubble ring around the tank


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I love those bubble rings. It's like, "And you expect to raise babies in this flimsy nest HOW?"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats  The nests are fascinating, no matter how many times they make them.. I read somewhere on the forum that bubblewrap is a good foundation (I think that's the word) for a bubblenest, since it already looks like one. The betta is more inclined to build a nest. I got some wrapped around my mail so i decided to put it in and see if it works.. his guy made me a mansion XD The other guy hasn't even gotten to the bubble ring stage 
Its like how some people put in a styrofoam cup cut horizontally for the same purpose


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, the rings are screaming : This is a bachelor pad no babies thanks!


----------

